# Stone And Wood Extract Clone



## Shifter (16/9/11)

Does anyone have an extract recipe for a Stone and Wood Pacific ale Clone?

I know it contains Galaxy hops and maybe some wheat but in what proportions?

Any advice welcomed - Thanks.


----------



## Naztone (16/9/11)

I've done an extract one in the past that was tasty but turned out nothing like Stone & Wood. AG-wise it would normally go 60% ale 40% wheat so maybe:

60% LDME
40% Wheat extract

galaxy 5g @ 30min
galaxy 50g cube hopped or flameout

Dry hop with what you have left at 3 days. 


Someone else might be be able to better that


----------



## Nick JD (16/9/11)

If you want to convert AG recipes to extract, where there's say 5kg of base malt, replace this with 3kg of LDME. Roughly a 3/5 ratio, depending on what the AG brewer who wrote the recipe's efficiency was.

I typed "stone and wood ag clone recipe" into google and got this thread:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=47023

Here's MattC's recipe:

_

Recipe: Stone & Wood Draught Ale Clone
Brewer: Matt Cawley
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L
Boil Size: 35.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 9.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU
5.50 kg Barrett Burston Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 80.88 %
0.65 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 9.56 %
0.65 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 9.56 %
20.00 gm Galaxy-Flowers [14.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days)Hops -
25.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (40 min) Hops 27.2 IBU
20.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (10 min) Hops 5.7 IBU
20.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (0 min) (AromaHops -
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 6.80 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp
75 min Mash In Add 17.75 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 
_

So if I were to make an extract of this beer I'd use 3kg of LDME, maybe 500g of LDWheatE and do a 5L boil (made up to 1.040 with 400g of LDME) with all the hops in the AG recipe - and top up to the right volume in the fermenter with cold water.


----------



## Shifter (16/9/11)

Thank you for that most valued information. I'll certainly give it a shot.


----------

